# suspended pending investigation "feedback seems to allege"...get summary: NO negative feedback?!



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How the heck do I fight *this*? Feedback alleging anything...does NOT exist.










What DID happen was I asked an especially dense Lyft CSR "are you confused? Or just on drugs?"

8 hours later I get suspended, "feedback alleging driving under influence"

&#8230;UHM. WHERE?!!??

And how do I get in touch with someone sometime that ISNT a week later to clear this bs????


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow. That sucks! Maybe an inspection site for Lyft if their employees there can help?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Or maybe call the Critical Response Team.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

You upset the mother ship. I'm guessing you're in the penalty box for a good couple weeks. If a pax emailed Lyft without noting it in the feedback , that would be the only way to explain it, if it was real, which I agree it probably isn't.....


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree that's a bummer. Hope you're able to contact lyft and get some answers. This reminds me of the old ebay days, when all communications were done by email, and get a suspension and you don't know why. But in any case goodluck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Why does anyone bother calling either fUber or Lyft "Customer Service". It's almost pointless, I just take my losses and hide.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Adieu said:


> What DID happen was I asked an especially dense Lyft CSR "are you confused? *Or just on drugs?*"
> 
> 8 hours later I get suspended, "feedback alleging driving under influence"


I think their email scanning robots must've assumed you admitted to being on drugs?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> Or maybe call the Critical Response Team.


Call? Hehe. What world are you living in?

This is Uber#2 we're talking about. They dont have phone people


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SacTownDood said:


> You upset the mother ship. I'm guessing you're in the penalty box for a good couple weeks. If a pax emailed Lyft without noting it in the feedback , that would be the only way to explain it, if it was real, which I agree it probably isn't.....


It wasnt. Doubled up an "uhm. Where IS this feedback???" w/ feedback screenshot emails at the allegation email & at general support:issue with a ride

...reactivated with a "thanks for responding" email 1 hour later. No details. No follow up on the existence of any such allegation


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

8 bad rating and dinged for everything possible
What the **** happened that that week?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lost a thursday, not so bad. Lost 4 guarantee hours, worse.

Lost a chance to get my A/C belt fixed for pennies cause I had been in a hurry to get out of the shop and get back on the road.…sucks.

Lost brand loyalty to Lyft... cheap lesson!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Chrysallis said:


> 8 bad rating and dinged for everything possible
> What the &%[email protected]!* happened that that week?


4.82, do you see that part? or that it didnt budge from last week?

8 "bad" ratings out of like 100 trips. All of em 4* anyway, half or more given unwittingly

. Else explain 4,82 (out of last hundred rated; 0,01 lost per star docked)

Night driving mostly.

And lone flags in just about every category dont mean anything around here.

Not when driving nights, without destinations. Not when sleeping at freaking LAX 3 times cuz you keep getting diverted out of county on your last trip of shift

Not having to deal with people you cant even cancel on cause it'll get you fired (suitcases on curb, we late to our flight)


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Call? Hehe. What world are you living in?
> 
> This is Uber#2 we're talking about. They dont have phone people


Um yeah. They have a number. This is a safety issue concern I would call them.

http://thehub.lyft.com/blog/2015/8/3/how-and-when-to-call-the-critical-response-line


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

You said to the service droid... Are you on drugs?

The service droid used google translator that said... Hi, I'm an Uber driver who likes driving on drugs.

Service droid says. Thank you, you are now suspended drug driver. Have a nice day.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

well the droid said it updated my profile.

And i hadnt sent em anything, so I was like "get your grubby confused hands away from my source of income, lest you mess it up"


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad it got worked out quickly! Sucks that it happened in the first place tho.....


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

SacTownDood said:


> Glad it got worked out quickly! Sucks that it happened in the first place tho.....


I don't think his current issue is worked out. He was adding his original contact that caused him to get lippy.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyft's critical response number (855) 865-9553. I have it on my favorite's list.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Im not sure how people get such poor reviews.
My tip for the day-
Clean your interior(armor all)
Vacuum your carpets 
Roll down windows between rides


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> Im not sure how people get such poor reviews.
> My tip for the day-
> Clean your interior(armor all)
> Vacuum your carpets
> Roll down windows between rides


A) nobody asked
B) I got the cleanest and poshest vehicle among local lyfts, which i regularly get told. And for which i regularly get tips
C) and best smelling, 2-3 coronado cherries alwags deployed. And get praised all the time and asked for advice.
D) its socal. Enjoy peeling (yes, *peeling*) off the smog if you run windows down. Only reasons to do so: 1) somebody farted, 2) A/C on the fritz
E) carpets?! youre kidding right, you still run with carpets?? ... AMATEUR

PS overwaxing is a ratings killer, though. Unless you outright refuse to pick up straight males in all of OC, and much of LA...they get the misconception that they got picked up in "a brand-new M3", and I do get tired of pitching the 'cheapest german diesel available' speech time and again

Male envy is an ugly-azz thing.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I drive a Benz, that alone gets me better ratings.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I drive a Benz, that alone gets me better ratings.


I drive a bimmer, that alone gets me straight 5's in LB,if I bother to drive out for it... and 20-30% hatred-ratings in OC if I stay in


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also. Chuck the armor all

Nothing cleans fabric/carpet/hard plastic (at least the beige stuff) like 99cent store "makeup remover wipes"


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Knowing that the CSR's are outsourced, you had the testicular fortitude to ask them if they are on drugs?

My guess.....they thought you were a passenger saying you were on drugs.

NEVER be outrageously rude to a CSR


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Knowing that the CSR's are outsourced, you had the testicular fortitude to ask them if they are on drugs?
> 
> My guess.....they thought you were a passenger saying you were on drugs.
> 
> NEVER be outrageously rude to a CSR


The guy claimed he altered my profile.

I dont wanna get investigated for "app promised a black granny in an Altima.,got picked up by Metallica-playing white ponytail in a bimmer"

I already had some overenthused idgit "fix" my name, that was fun


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

What's a bimmer? is that slang for BMW? 
Their a step below Mercedes for sure.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Seems like a lot of people have been getting the "timeout" lately. I wonder if Travis is deliberately screwing some drivers, and going "hee hee, hee". As silly as that might seem, he seems to enjoy pisssing off the drivers(with the self-driver car bit). Also his motto, STFU and driver, reminds me of Alec Baldwins famous speech in "Glen Ross Glen Curry)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

SuckA said:


> What's a bimmer? is that slang for BMW?
> Their a step below Mercedes for sure.


My 335d is parked right next to my pops C300 right now. You're tripping %)

Merc has: Less features less comfort pathetic interior worse engine worse economy worse reliability worse seats worse space...worse everything. Even worse climate control. And, somehow, even the indash manages to be worse than iDrive. Which is a freakin feat.

Oh wait, his 8 speed box is nominally better. Except the fact that it'd tear itself to shreds if attached to the oodles of torque the biturbo puts out


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

So you got two "friendliness" flags and then we're an ass to a Lyft employee? Maybe anger management classes IDK...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> So you got two "friendliness" flags and then we're an ass to a Lyft employee? Maybe anger management classes IDK...


Or maybe 4,9

and I do NOT do 80/20 U/L but rather straight platinum pdb20 lyft. Which gives me 5-20 times as many ratings (and comments flags etc) as the average U/L driver per week. And hence per report.

Your average 5-10 Lyfts give your average driver a lone flag every other week or so, the singles are greyed out so you hardly even notice... My 70-110 cough up asingle digit nunber of flags reliably. Guess what, I get flagged less than you.

...Btw, sir or madam, how would you self-rate your current atitude and demeanour?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Adieu said:


> My 335d is parked right next to my pops C300 right now. You're tripping %)
> 
> Merc has: Less features less comfort pathetic interior worse engine worse economy worse reliability worse seats worse space...worse everything. Even worse climate control. And, somehow, even the indash manages to be worse than iDrive. Which is a freakin feat.


BMW is a higher status symbol in this area. The Mercedes dealers seem to be giving cars to anyone who can pay $275 a month for 8 years. Lots of Hoochies and Gangbangers driving Mercedes 3-series and below. BWM dealers are tighter on the terms.

A few years ago, I walked into the BWM dealer (Schaumburg, Illinois), and they ignored me because I wasn't White. Went down the street and bought a Lexus LS400.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

3series is bimmer. A merc C300 is a C-klasse

Model decoding guide:

BIMMER
BMW 335d =
3: 3er (series)
"35": 3 litre biturbo
d: diesel

BMW 328i (old) = 3 series 2.8 litre injector petrol...made sense back then. 325i was 2,5l, 330i was 3.0l etc

BMW 328i (latest) =3 series 2.0 litre 4cyl rebadged for vanity

328Ci - 328i coupe

328xi - 328i AWD

M3: motosport division performance take on the civillian market 3er

235M : halfway motosported 2er with a "35" = 3l biturbo

---


MERC

C300

C: klasse (model)
300: 3litre engine

C200 Kompressor : supercharged 2l Cklasse

E350: E-klasse 3,5l

S550: S-klasse. 5,5l
S63 AMG: performance version of S class with 6,3 engine - different notation mimics bimmer M division cars

Merc AMG ~= Bimmer M 


----

Lexus

Presumably copies merc naming


------

Infiniti - ditto



------

Acura - nobody knows. Maybe thats why they such good usedmarket deals.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

That's a lot of flags, and low ratings regardless of cultural/regional differences.


----------

